# what is the use of these....



## penmanship (Oct 10, 2011)

Are they only for shipping/protecting the nib assembly, or do they have another purpose.......?  I have only made a few hundred pen's & never really gave them another thought.

TIA,
Tim


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 10, 2011)

oh, i just had to use one of those for a cigar fountain pen earlier. the set i had, uses it for a tension type hold on the cap. not a screw cap, but it's just pressed on and it kinda hugs the nib.


----------



## penmanship (Oct 10, 2011)

Pic's?



Turned Around said:


> oh, i just had to use one of those for a cigar fountain pen earlier. the set i had, uses it for a tension type hold on the cap. not a screw cap, but it's just pressed on and it kinda hugs the nib.


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 10, 2011)

not at this computer. i'll try to remember to post them when i get home.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 10, 2011)

Pics won't do you any good.

The piece goes into cap (screws on a post that comes off the clip holding piece) and serves to hold the cap on the pen.  When properly placed, you can't see it.


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 10, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Pics won't do you any good.
> 
> The piece goes into cap (screws on a post that comes off the clip holding piece) and serves to hold the cap on the pen. When properly placed, you can't see it.


 

that is true. but be careful, they crack easily. and if it cracks, it won't grip the nib. and be careful with the assmebly itself, if put in too far, it won't catch the nib and the cap just falls off. which reminds me, i need another one....  haha


----------



## DonWood (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anybody know where you can purchase some of these.  I have cracked some during assemble and need some replacements.  Appreciate any info you have.

Don


----------



## wm460 (Oct 10, 2011)

DonWood said:


> Does anybody know where you can purchase some of these.  I have cracked some during assemble and need some replacements.  Appreciate any info you have.
> 
> Don



I need a couple as well.


----------



## lorbay (Oct 10, 2011)

DonWood said:


> Does anybody know where you can purchase some of these. I have cracked some during assemble and need some replacements. Appreciate any info you have.
> 
> Don


 Oh man, I have never botherd using these and I just threw 6 out. I will keep them from now on and publish when I have a few.  Sorry
Lin.


----------



## penmanship (Oct 10, 2011)

i also threw about about 15 or so that i've collected......(for no reason until now)

I'll hang on to them, and put them out there when I have some....



DonWood said:


> Does anybody know where you can purchase some of these. I have cracked some during assemble and need some replacements. Appreciate any info you have.
> 
> Don


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 11, 2011)

lorbay said:


> DonWood said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know where you can purchase some of these. I have cracked some during assemble and need some replacements. Appreciate any info you have.
> ...




You should NOT use them, unless you are making a "pull apart" design rollerball or fountain pen.

You don't use  them with a twist off cap design


----------

